
They Won't Wait: A Warning for Slow Websites - bradley_taunt
https://bradleytaunt.com/2019/06/25/they-wont-wait/
======
al2o3cr
"users don't like downloading big frameworks"

 _includes half a megabyte of embedded font on a static page_

~~~
bradley_taunt
I can't say I see the connection comparing a large framework to a custom
typeface. My blog still has an average 0.3s for the first content paint and
0.7s on the speed index, so the user will still have a snappy experience.

In terms of the 500KB font - you are correct, I could switch over to something
like Helvetica and save on that initial resource. But the typeface is a
stylistic choice though, and 500KB isn't critical (once cached for subsequent
visits etc.) nor is it going to eat away data caps.

